# Aloha



## MugenAR (27 Sep. 2012)

Hallo da draussen, 

vom Nickname her dürften mich die ein oder anderen evtl. kennen.
Komme aus NRW und bin 25 Jahre alt.

Ich bin hauptsächlich hier wegen der deutschen Mädels, wie z.B. Annemarie Warnkross, Nazan Eckes, Joey Grit Winkler und viele mehr =)

Grüße

Mugen


----------



## Mandalorianer (27 Sep. 2012)

Herzlich 

 auf dem schönen cb-spray88,,,,


----------



## Sachse (27 Sep. 2012)

welcome on Board _Mugen_, Name sagt mir was


----------



## Padderson (27 Sep. 2012)

Welcome aboard MugenAR und viel Spaß beim stöbern:thumbup:
Das "Mugen" kommt vom Honda?


----------



## Punisher (27 Sep. 2012)

herzlich willkommen


----------



## kayfan02 (28 Sep. 2012)

Hi Mugen, ich kenne Dich wohl auch. 

Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß hier.


----------



## General (28 Sep. 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Pomm (28 Sep. 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## Death Row (28 Sep. 2012)

Ja dich kenne ich noch. Hi!


----------



## MugenAR (28 Sep. 2012)

Padderson schrieb:


> Welcome aboard MugenAR und viel Spaß beim stöbern:thumbup:
> Das "Mugen" kommt vom Honda?



nene das kommt aus den kanji und bedeutet unendlichkeit

jap manche kennen aus dem BB


----------



## congo64 (28 Sep. 2012)

Kenne dich zwar nicht, aber wer wegen NAZAN hier ist, den heiße ich allerherzlichst willkommen:thumbup:


----------

